# Moving in Rosarito



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

We are looking for recommendations for a moving company for a move within Rosarito.


----------



## Filip1 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Chito and Grant* did an excellent job with my father's move. They worked so fast. They finished the job within 2 hours. When I got quotes from competitors they said they would need 4 hours to move my stuff. I am so happy with their work. 

The cost is reasonable. Keep in mind it is cash only.


----------

